# off road pipe?



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

are there any off road x pipes or mid pipes for the gto that will bolt on to the exhaust manifold and not just the headers only ones i found are for all headers


----------



## mark039 (Aug 25, 2007)

JBA mids can be used with stock manifolds. I just ordered some for mine.


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

sweet thanks bro


----------

